# How To Replace Lippert's Hydraulic Leveling Jack



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guys,

I know a lot of Outbacks don't have hydraulic leveling jacks, but wanted to pass along this "how to" just in case you might encounter someone that might need help down the road.

I had a leak in my Lippert (LCI) hydraulic leveling jack by our door and it needed to be either repaired or replaced. Decided to replace with new one. I enlisted the help of a professional in order to make the Blog/YouTube video. (link below)

Now that I have seen it done (I helped a "little") it doesn't really seem that hard. Wanted to post it here in case anyone searches for this in the future.

YouTube Video





Blog
https://www.rvwiththetanners.com/single-post/2018/10/28/Changing-Lippert-Hydraulic-Leveling-Jack


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Went over and checked out your page, lots of good information! Like your lithium ion battery system, really want to do this myself as we dry camp almost exclusively. But man, they are just too expensive, I just can't justify it. I currently have four 6V Trojans that are in their fourth year and still going, but we ride them hard so their time may be running out. Definitely going to get the BMV-712 battery monitoring system for next year, looks very slick. Have you been happy with it?

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Went over and checked out your page, lots of good information! Like your lithium ion battery system, really want to do this myself as we dry camp almost exclusively. But man, they are just too expensive, I just can't justify it. I currently have four 6V Trojans that are in their fourth year and still going, but we ride them hard so their time may be running out. Definitely going to get the BMV-712 battery monitoring system for next year, looks very slick. Have you been happy with it?
> 
> DAN


Yea, the batteries are steep, but it is a long term investment in the way we camp.

The Victron BMV-712 is soooooooo nice. Being able to see exact power consumption is amazing. Well worth the $200. Plus, you can quickly do the math and determine your usage and then purchase the Lithium you NEED vs guessing what you'll need.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Great, adding the BMV-712 to my mod list next spring!

DAN


----------

